# Dura Ace 7950 crankset compatible with 6700 group?



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

My bike is set up with an Ultegra drive train (6700) and I am looking at switching out my crankset from a 53/39 to a 50/34 and from Ultegra to the DA crank (7950). Will I have any problems doing this? The reason I ask is I went into a LBS this past weekend (they had their spring sale going) and I asked about this and a mechanics told me that I could do this but I will need to switch out the FD. I'm not really wanting to switch out the FD right now. Then yesterday, I was talking to a friend who works in a bike shop and he told me that wasn't true. So who's right? Will I need to get the DA FD to make the switch?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The DA crank FC-7950 is fully compatible with Ultegra 6700. And you don't have to believe some random individual on the internet - Shimano indicates this in the latest version of their compatibility chart. ;-)


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

No issues as ukbloke said. No need for a different front derailleur either.The crankset is a straight swap-out, even uses the same bottom bracket.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks you guys. ukbloke, I couldn't find that document. I searched the world over and found diddly-squat! Thanks again.... Time to go get a new crankset.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, I've struggled to find it in the past too. google finds it if you search for "Shimano compatibility chart". It is harder to find it by browsing the Shimano site. Turns out that it is the number 1 road item on the tech tips page. It is annoying that they don't keep it fully update it and arbitrarily drop information - where's the 6800/7800 compatibility information gone for example?


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Crap, I need to get familiar with the Shimano Site. That tech tips page is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

No issues, I run a Sram Red setup (Force fd) with a DA 7950 crankset. I used to run a red crank, but bent the rings, hence the switch to da.


----------

